# Bing



## Curt (Jan 26, 2010)

Does anybody here use Bing? What's good (bad) about it?


----------



## Michael (Jan 26, 2010)

Tried it and noticed nothing special about it. It's supposed to be a better, more specific way of searching for things. Seems like they just mean specific marketing...


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 26, 2010)

I tried the Bing versus Google add-on/web page for a while, but Google usually returned slightly better results, so I'm back to just Google.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 26, 2010)

I like it for the cool pictures. I usually end up using more than one search engine anyway so I keep Bing as my homepage. It's prettier than Google. What can I say, I'm a chick.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Jan 26, 2010)

i use bing all the time.... it is a great tool for hunting
there is a function called "birdseye"
if you go into the map section and enter an address/area that has the birdseye application available you can get an incredible ariel view. when you toggle the compass it gives a multiple view of the same area.
i got 2 deer during archery season as a result of using bing to locate some great pinchpoints in an area that i had hunted previously, but never knew were there.
i can see my house too!


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

When Bing first came out, its 'Safe Search' wasn't very safe - similar to Google with Safe Search off. I've tried it more recently, and they seem to have gotten a handle on that, but it left a bad taste initially.

It is my understanding that Bing has a little more respect for users privacy than does Google.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 27, 2010)

I prefer Bing's maps and directions to Google's, but Google in general.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2010)

Bing Google...wasn't he a crooner?


----------



## nnatew24 (Jan 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, with Bing's video search you can hover over a video and watch it without actually visiting the link. With inappropriate videos, one can sort of view them without actually visiting the link and thus have it store in the history, cache, etc. It's a cool feature, but one that can be abused, in my opinion.


----------



## Casey (Jan 27, 2010)

Bing is just another attempt by Microsoft to dominate an industry by flood marketing: Fear, uncertainty and doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If Bing beats out Google, you can bet it'll be years before there's innovation in web search. Witness Internet Exploder.

Whatever you want to say about Google, at least they produce good products and play well with others (supporting open source & open APIs).


----------

